# "Wolfenstein- Enemy Territory" Problems



## Bsballa09 (Jun 22, 2006)

1. Whenever I sign into a server It loses connection within 5 seconds and I end up on the Wolfenstein Main Menu and it says: "Disconnected for unknown reason."

2. I downloaded the 2.60b patch (which is the best and recommended on), and everytime I try to run it i get in the ET Console:

"Couldn't load default.cfg - I am missing essential files - verify your installation?"

3. I downloaded the game from a different site, but its still losing connection. When I downloaded it it said I need DirectX 8.1 or higher. Would "Microsoft DirectX Drivers Redistributable 9.0c" work for this game? If not could someone post a link to a good Directx.


Any idea how to fix these?


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you have a virus scan/firewall program?

If so, is Wolfenstein granted full access/ allowed to run?


----------



## Bsballa09 (Jun 22, 2006)

I have an anti-virus but, I'm pretty sure that theres nothing on the anti-virus to restrict it.


----------



## Bsballa09 (Jun 22, 2006)

any ideas?


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

uninstall the game and erase the folder (don't forget to keep your configuration files and any screenshots and videos you've taken within each MOD)

download the game again install it

download the 2 patches install them

restart pc

see if that works

oh and YES the game works on DIRECT X 9.0c!!


----------



## Bsballa09 (Jun 22, 2006)

I alrady tried that several times.

I'm not getting that message anymore but now I'm getting "RESTRICTION: Inadequate O/S Privlages."

I'm signed in windows as administrator so people have been telling me I probably have an adware that is doing it, and that i need a special pogram to detect it. 

Anyone know if this is right, and where I can find the program?


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

you can try Ad-Aware personal
http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/
and Spybot Search&Destroy
http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/

have you run HiJackThis??
http://www.merijn.org/programs.php#hijackthis

if not, run it and post the scan log here. Maybe we'll be able to detect the problem.

Also, have you tried checking the Running processes in Task Manager? There might be something in there that's out of the ordinary


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

can you give me more info regarding your pc???

Which Windows Version, what setup (processor/graphics/motherboard/ram etc)
also which antivirus program / firewall


----------



## Bsballa09 (Jun 22, 2006)

O/S: Windows XP
Processor:Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40 GHz, ~2.4 GHz
graphics: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440
RAM: 510 MB
Programs: AVG Antivirus, Mcaffe antivurs, Ad-Aware anti-adware


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

actually, you DO NOT need 2 antivirus programmes running... It only takes up more memory - of which you don't seem to have much. So uninstall one of the two.

Try running HiJack This.


----------



## Bsballa09 (Jun 22, 2006)

Heres the hijackthis log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:30:55 PM, on 08/30/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lanovation\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,(Default) = www.google.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://hometab.bellsouth.net/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\7qhrx0ou.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: Drop Spam Toolbar - {2DEA8791-C2B7-48E1-8992-8E8E6A6FE789} - C:\Program Files\DropSpam\ewwie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: Viewpoint Toolbar BHO - {A7327C09-B521-4EDB-8509-7D2660C9EC98} - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Toolbar\ViewBarBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Viewpoint Toolbar - {F8AD5AA5-D966-4667-9DAF-2561D68B2012} - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Toolbar\ViewBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Drop Spam Toolbar - {2DEA8791-C2B7-48E1-8992-8E8E6A6FE789} - C:\Program Files\DropSpam\ewwie.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ICQ Lite 2004b] icqlite.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 2.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Viewpoint Search - res://C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Toolbar\ViewBar.dll/CXTSEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {120E090D-9136-4b78-8258-F0B44B4BD2AC} - (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: - {120E090D-9136-4b78-8258-F0B44B4BD2AC} - (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 2.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {B6E649FA-5461-40d7-AB4D-54FC3C8DB767} - C:\Program Files\DropSpam\ewwie.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Looksitup Toolbar - {B6E649FA-5461-40d7-AB4D-54FC3C8DB767} - C:\Program Files\DropSpam\ewwie.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - ProtocolDefaults: 'http' protocol is in My Computer Zone, should be Internet Zone
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Checkers - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/kt4_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potg_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Reversi - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/rt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {0F04992B-E661-4DB9-B223-903AB628225D} (DoMoreRunExe.DoMoreRun) - file://C:\Program Files\Gateway\Do More\DoMoreRunExe.CAB
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/MyFunCardsFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.15.cab
O16 - DPF: {24D1BDCE-D835-11D6-BF84-0050047EA0E7} (BlueStream_Flash Class) - http://www.rovion.com/Controls/Rovion.cab
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F99} (CR64Loader Object) - http://www.miniclip.com/puzzlepirates/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {37DF41B2-61DB-4CAC-A755-CFB3C7EE7F40} (AOL Content Update) - http://esupport.aol.com/help/acp2/engine/aolcoach_core_1.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.av.aol.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,83/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {511073AD-BE56-4D43-AE68-93390514385E} (TechToolsActivex.TechTools) - hcp://system/TechTools.CAB
O16 - DPF: {739E8D90-2F4C-43AD-A1B8-66C356FCEA35} (RunExeActiveX.RunExe) - hcp://system/RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {907CA0E5-CE84-11D6-9508-02608CDD2846} - http://www.allyoursearch.com/Allyoursearch2.cab
O16 - DPF: {99CDFD87-F97A-42E1-9C13-D18220D90AD1} (StartFirstControl.CheckFirst) - hcp://system/StartFirstControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9BFC2253-B9D9-477E-9488-CA450232620D} (BinAg1 Class) - http://pbells.broadjump.com/wizlet/StandardInstall/static/controls/WebflowActiveXCab.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://download.av.aol.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,20/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {EB623776-492A-42CA-9571-3AA39F58530B} - http://www.alwaysupdatednews.com/install/aun_0033.exe
O16 - DPF: {FC67BB52-AAB6-4282-9D51-2DAFFE73AFD0} - http://download.spyspotter.com/spyspotter/SpSp29952.22opt/SpySpotterInstall.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Uninstall - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dn8o01l3e.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: DvpApi (dvpapi) - Command Software Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: (ISEXEng) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PictureTaker - LANovation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\PCTKRNT.SYS
O23 - Service: PrismXL - Lanovation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lanovation\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS


----------



## docdoom123 (Sep 1, 2006)

please tell me how to get rid of always getting kicked saying "server disconnected for unknown reason", but its beacuse i have "inadequate o/s privelages" some one please help me....


----------



## Bsballa09 (Jun 22, 2006)

see anything in the hijackthis?


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

BsBalla09. Run HJT again and check this line and click fix.

O16 - DPF: {0F04992B-E661-4DB9-B223-903AB628225D} (DoMoreRunExe.DoMoreRun) - file://C:\Program Files\Gateway\Do More\DoMoreRunExe.CAB

then navigate to your Enemy Territory Folder and go to the folder that contains the PUNKBUSTER files. UPDATE Punkbuster from the relevant exe that's in the folder. Let the process run (it will be in a little DOS command window so leave it there as it will take some time to complete) Once it's finished it will tell you so. Close the Window, reboot PC.

if that doesn't work try this:

download 
http://www.downloads.subratam.org/VX2Finder.exe

then read carefully the following link

http://www.planet-rtcw.com/?page=news&id=1162

and some extra stuff

http://punksbusted.com/cfaq/index.php?qid=15&catid=29

http://www.rtcw.jolt.co.uk/content/faq/enemyterritory_faq.html

let me know


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

i wonder whether this solution helped anyone. Please let us know.


----------



## Bsballa09 (Jun 22, 2006)

It seems to have worked, I haven't had any problems yet. Thanks


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

Excellent! Which solution's worked for you??

you could mark the thread as solved


----------



## sermiester (Jul 20, 2007)

i copyed and pasted my scan so if u can plz help me

ET 2.55 win-x86 May 27 2003
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
C:\PROGRA~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\pak0.pk3 (3725 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\mp_bin.pk3 (4 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\WOLFEN~1/etmain

----------------------
3729 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
...detecting CPU, found Intel Pentium III
Bypassing CD checks
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using desktop display depth of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using colorsbits of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
...assuming '3dfxvgl' is a standalone driver
...initializing QGL
...WARNING: missing Glide installation, assuming no 3Dfx available
...shutting down QGL
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
-----------------------
GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

sermiester, could you give me some more details about your system??
Operating System, processor, graphics card, RAM etc??

it seems to be a graphics card issue or graphics card driver one.


----------



## sermiester (Jul 20, 2007)

cpu type: celeron(r) cpu 1.70ghz

os info:windows xp home service pack 2
available memory: 410 mb of 1023 mb

IE version: 7.0
1G ram 28G hardrive 



at the top of the et console it says 
GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load openGL subsystem


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks sermiester!

have you got an onboard graphics card or a separate one (PCI-express or AGP?)


----------



## sermiester (Jul 20, 2007)

i think i have a radeon 7000 / radeon VE family (microsoft corp) graphic card


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

sermiester!

you can find the Ati Catalyst driver here
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/radeon-prer300-xp.html
it's better to choose not to install the "Catalyst Control Center" as it might cause problems with your pc.

also have a look at this post
http://forums.techguy.org/games/322071-radeon-7000-radeon-ve-family.html

Maybe get a new graphics card as this is quite old!!!!


----------



## sermiester (Jul 20, 2007)

hi i got wolf to work but i try to join a g!x blue server and it says fix guild then come back.
and i tryed g!x green server and it says high lvl admin desicion.


the ati catalyst control center worked.


----------



## sermiester (Jul 20, 2007)

nvm it worked i just had to enable the bot thing


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

excellent! Another happy ET player!!

WHAT BOT THING?!?!? hhhhhhhhmmmmm don't let me catch you haxxoring!


----------



## dcm_hallowz (Jul 27, 2007)

i have a problem i have wolfenstin e.t i also have a nvidia g.card but wen i go to play on it its starts to go blury red and orenge . and wen sum 1 runs past it leaves a trail of men ?????? plzzzz plzzzzzzz can sum 1 HELP me


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

first of all, please give some info regarding your pc.
Processor
Motherboard
RAM
graphics card - exact make and onboard ram
hard drives etc. the whole setup.


s that a recent problem or have you always had it? if it's recent then you might need to change your graphics card.


----------



## dcm_hallowz (Jul 27, 2007)

ok first thnx for helping me to solve this problem.

the make off my pc is /dell optiplex260/intel prosesser4/512ram i dont know wat motherbord i have the g.card is nvidia mx 440 thats all i know.

this problem as allways been on this comp as i bought it all as 1


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

hi there!

just a thought,

have you tried updating your graphics card drivers???

it might solve the problem!


----------



## dcm_hallowz (Jul 27, 2007)

dragjack said:


> hi there!
> 
> just a thought,
> 
> ...


well i tryed but the only 1 i could find was 1 from 94 ? well at least i think it is ?


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

have you tried this??
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_93.71_2.html

it's the latest drivers that would be compatible with your graphics card.


----------



## dcm_hallowz (Jul 27, 2007)

kk sound know it works thnx to every 1 who helped its been a reel help
... but

i have another problem wen i try to get on a server it says am runnin an inconpatable version off et ...............????


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

have you updated to the latest version???

ET latest version is 2.60b
and then you need the latest for MODS:

ET-PRO here: http://etpro.anime.net/download.html


----------



## dcm_hallowz (Jul 27, 2007)

thnx 4 tht i got patch and mod but were do i put thm inorder for thm to work?????


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

I assume you have some version of ET installed on your pc?

the ET update can be installed - i think it's an .exe file and will install in the directory you have originally installed Enemy Territory. 

the ET Pro patch you have to unzip into your ET installation directory. (or better, unzip it to a convenient location and copy/paste the extracted files in your ET folder)


----------



## dcm_hallowz (Jul 27, 2007)

it know says could not load officile pak file make sur you have the lateist version of the game ?


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

OK that's a bit odd...

try uninstalling the game - the whole thing! Even delete the folder after uninstalling.

get the game again here: HERE

PATCH1.01 HERE

PATCH 1.02 HERE

PATCH 2.60 HERE

PATCH 2.60B HERE

Install the BASE ET file (the 267MB one) first.
then the 1.01 patch
then the 1.02 patch
then the 2.60 patch
and finally the 2.60b patch

Try to run the game now to see if it works and to get your configuration right for graphics.

next, try connecting to a server that has the MAIN ENEMY TERRITORY game mode (no ET PRO, NOQUARTER, JAYMOD). If that one works, try connecting to other servers and see if they allow you to download the extra mods from them

let me know if this works for you.

if you need to download individual MODS:
NOQUARTER HERE

JAYMOD HERE

ETPro HERE

to manually install the mods:
Find your Enemy Territory directory, usually C:\Program Files\Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory (unless otherwise mapped)
Unzip the relevant file there, it will make a directory and place all the files in the proper paths.


----------



## bbaillie699 (Jan 3, 2008)

bsballa09 what internet provider and modem have you got


----------



## Luisg27 (Feb 3, 2008)

When i play wolfenstien a message pops up saying...

ET 2.55 win-x86 May 27 2003
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
F:\PROGRA~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\pak0.pk3 (3725 files)
F:\PROGRA~1\WOLFEN~1\etmain\mp_bin.pk3 (4 files)
F:\PROGRA~1\WOLFEN~1/etmain

----------------------
3729 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
...detecting CPU, found Intel Pentium III
Bypassing CD checks
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'F:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using desktop display depth of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using colorsbits of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
...assuming '3dfxvgl' is a standalone driver
...initializing QGL
...WARNING: missing Glide installation, assuming no 3Dfx available
...shutting down QGL
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
-----------------------
GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

*What do i do?*

PLZ HELP ME


----------



## gunnersaurus (Feb 3, 2008)

When i try to play the game i hear a beep and the screen just stays grey and doesnt go off it.


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

Luis and gunnersaurus, have you tried updating your graphics card driver???


----------



## Macrogip (Aug 20, 2008)

Pls! hep me!
Et can run! but *it wont open wolf menu*

ET 2.60b win-x86 May 8 2006
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
J:\Program Files\Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory\etmain\pak2.pk3 (22 files)
J:\Program Files\Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory\etmain\pak1.pk3 (10 files)
J:\Program Files\Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory\etmain\pak0.pk3 (3725 files)
J:\Program Files\Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory\etmain\mp_bin.pk3 (6 files)
J:\Program Files\Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory/etmain

----------------------
3763 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
...detecting CPU, found Intel Pentium III
Bypassing CD checks
Found high quality video but didn't manage to detect a CPU properly
--- Common Initialization Complete ---
Winsock Initialized
Opening IP socket: localhost:2876445
Hostname: reproductive information centre
IP: 195.44.97
Working directory: J:\Program Files\Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory
execing preset_normal.cfg


----------



## Macrogip (Aug 20, 2008)

and i have updated video card N vidia fx5700


----------



## Macrogip (Aug 20, 2008)

*Oh, pardon et.exe run but it wont open wolf menu*


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Macrogip - what operating system have you got??


----------



## Macrogip (Aug 20, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP Pro 
Service pk2

Intel(R) 
Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

512 RAM


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Macrogip!

Sorry for the delay. Are you running the game from an Administrator account or a regular limited user account? It seems some config files cannot be executed for some reason - i'm thinking limited account.

Your setup definitely meets the game requirements - although maybe a bit more RAM would help things in general.

if you have the installation file handy, try reinstalling the game and reapplying the 2.60b patch likeso:

Download and extract the 2.60b update.
After running/extracting the zip file...
- look under the "Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory" folder
- under there is a folder called "Enemy Territory 2.60b"
- under there is a folder called "win32" with two files; et.exe and etded.exe
- replace the two existing files (with the same name) in the "Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory" folder with the two new files from the "win32" folder

IF you haven't managed to play at all since installing the game, then just uninstall the game and delete the relevant folder (the directory ET is installed in) and reinstall from your original file or you might like to join the official W.E.T. resource site at http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041 and after you've registered you can download the latest installer from the *Downloads>Main(ET)* section (from the left hand side menu!!) - it's the very first entry

you might also try updating your DirectX version


----------

